# Help with my older BIS fireplace!?



## Widpo

Hello All - I have just purchased a house that has a BIS zero-clearance fireplace installed. The Warnock Hersey label indicates that it was built in June of 1990. The 'manual' for it that came with the house is for a BIS II (same as the PDF that I can download from the Lennox/Security website). However I'm not convinced that what's installed in the house is a BIS II. The firebox does not taper toward the rear - it's 23" wide throughout the entire depth. Whereas the BIS II seems to narrow at the rear. I'm wondering if it is a BIS 1.2.

The reason this matters is that it needs new innards. The refractory bricks need replacement and the upper baffles need replacement too. I'm pretty sure that if I order BIS 2 parts, they won't fit. But I can't find seem to find reliable info on parts or specifications for the BIS 1.2.

Is anyone here familiar with these units and able to steer me toward some part numbers? Any insights would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Widpo

More on this. I've actually managed to find an answer (finally) to my own question. I tracked down this document from a local dealer that lists all the parts for the older BIS fireplaces (1.0 and 1.2 as well as 2.0). It helped me identify what I have. My unit appears to be a BIS 1.2. From the outside with the doors closed it looks identical to the BIS 2.0. But the innards are different. The firebox is a different set of dimensions and the baffles, refractories and other innards are all different. This document spells it out!

Hopefully others find this as helpful as I did. Now I can order some parts!


----------



## Pokey99

Widpo said:


> Hello All - I have just purchased a house that has a BIS zero-clearance fireplace installed. The Warnock Hersey label indicates that it was built in June of 1990. The 'manual' for it that came with the house is for a BIS II (same as the PDF that I can download from the Lennox/Security website). However I'm not convinced that what's installed in the house is a BIS II. The firebox does not taper toward the rear - it's 23" wide throughout the entire depth. Whereas the BIS II seems to narrow at the rear. I'm wondering if it is a BIS 1.2.
> 
> The reason this matters is that it needs new innards. The refractory bricks need replacement and the upper baffles need replacement too. I'm pretty sure that if I order BIS 2 parts, they won't fit. But I can't find seem to find reliable info on parts or specifications for the BIS 1.2.
> 
> Is anyone here familiar with these units and able to steer me toward some part numbers? Any insights would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi,
I'm tying to find to user manual for a BIS 1.2, can you help me it seems I cannot get the right website.
Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Gil


----------



## cga

You might find the following site useful. I stumbled onto it and your post while looking for the specs on my BIS (1991) which I believe is a 1.2. 

http://www.woodstoves-fireplaces.com/security-bis-1-2/

It appears to have all the parts that are normally replaced. 
I have used my BIS as the only supplemental heat in my passive solar home since 1991. I have replaced the grate twice and the back wall once. The top baffle is in need now, and I have one. It was great to find this site even though the prices are high.

Still looking for specs on the stove. I cannot find my manual, but if I do I will be glad to copy it for you.


----------



## EODguy

Do these little fans really push enough air through the ducting? I have a 1.2 but haven't installed it yet.


----------



## qyota

BIS owners unite! I just moved into a house with a BIS 1 this spring. It too needs all new guts. In place of the formed refractories, I'm building new ones out of firebrick and mortar. Currently thinking about the top baffle, and will either buy the stock replacement, or make one out of angle iron and firebrick. I'm leaning toward the latter option. My BIS 1 has a square firebox, not tapered at the back. Interior width is right around 22".


----------



## Predikate

EODguy said:


> View attachment 185533
> 
> Do these little fans really push enough air through the ducting? I have a 1.2 but haven't installed it yet.


Hi there - not sure if this thread is still active....I'm looking for the BTU output from a BIS II - (we used to have one, and want to compare the BTU output for the stove we're hoping to install in our new place..)  Can anyone help?


----------



## AppleRock

Predikate said:


> Hi there - not sure if this thread is still active....I'm looking for the BTU output from a BIS II - (we used to have one, and want to compare the BTU output for the stove we're hoping to install in our new place..)  Can anyone help?



41,500 btu as per the brochure.
I have one, installed in '95.
Have replaced the lower baffle 2X, that is it.
Decent unit.


----------



## 92greensho

Add one to the bis club!  I just purchased a 1990 home with a BIS 1.2.  Has anyone found a user manual online?  Im looking for answers to some basic operating instructions. Specifically what the two levers in front do?

Thank you in advance for your help! 
Travis


----------



## begreen

See attachment here
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/bis-zero-clearance/


----------



## 92greensho

begreen said:


> See attachment here
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/bis-zero-clearance/




Thank You very much!


----------



## godblsmnymkr

qyota said:


> BIS owners unite! I just moved into a house with a BIS 1 this spring. It too needs all new guts. In place of the formed refractories, I'm building new ones out of firebrick and mortar. Currently thinking about the top baffle, and will either buy the stock replacement, or make one out of angle iron and firebrick. I'm leaning toward the latter option. My BIS 1 has a square firebox, not tapered at the back. Interior width is right around 22".
> 
> View attachment 186780


 wow this looks EXACTLY like my fireplace set up but the previous owner took the doors off and hid them


----------



## Silkroad

Just picked up and installed  older BIS for my cottage.  It is either a BIS 1 or 1.2 (not sure of the difference) and needs a couple of things.  First, and foremost, is a new fire grate.  Anyone know where I can order one, bearing in mind I'm in Canada?  Second, the two damper controls don't seem to do anything when I slide them to the left or right. Intensity of the fire doesn't seem to change.  Am I missing something?  Thanks, in advance, for any help.

Peter


----------



## Manlius

Hello all. I’m a new member and thought I’d revive this thread.  When I built my house back in 1988 I installed a unit that was simply known as a BIS, now called the BIS 1.  It has been a great wood burner.  One particularly cold winter our furnace went out over a long Christmas weekend with outside temperatures running below 0° F.  We were able to stay comfortable by closing off a few nonessential rooms effectively reducing the living area to around 1600 sf, running blower and the ceiling fan in the loft.  The only thing I didn’t like about the unit was the twin fan blower which was not a variable speed (quite loud).  The two fans ran at ever so slightly different speeds, causing an out of phase pulsing sound.  Last year I updated the fans to a variable speed squirrel cage design that I ordered from http://www.fireplaceblowersonline.com where you’ll find excellent service. 

I’m about to order my second grate and baffle, as well as the first rear refractory.  I’ll be getting those from  https://www.woodstoves-fireplaces.com/security-bis-1/.  The back panel is common to the BIS 1 and 1.2 and is available at https://www.woodstoves-fireplaces.com/bis-1-2-back-refractory/.  The part numbers for these have changed from what was originally published in my manual.

Here’s a pic of my 31 year old BIS (can’t find the rotate tool):

Happy heating and Happy Holidays!


----------



## sjamesc

Manlius said:


> Hello all. I’m a new member and thought I’d revive this thread.  When I built my house back in 1988 I installed a unit that was simply known as a BIS, now called the BIS 1.  It has been a great wood burner.  One particularly cold winter our furnace went out over a long Christmas weekend with outside temperatures running below 0° F.  We were able to stay comfortable by closing off a few nonessential rooms effectively reducing the living area to around 1600 sf, running blower and the ceiling fan in the loft.  The only thing I didn’t like about the unit was the twin fan blower which was not a variable speed (quite loud).  The two fans ran at ever so slightly different speeds, causing an out of phase pulsing sound.  Last year I updated the fans to a variable speed squirrel cage design that I ordered from http://www.fireplaceblowersonline.com where you’ll find excellent service.
> 
> I’m about to order my second grate and baffle, as well as the first rear refractory.  I’ll be getting those from  https://www.woodstoves-fireplaces.com/security-bis-1/.  The back panel is common to the BIS 1 and 1.2 and is available at https://www.woodstoves-fireplaces.com/bis-1-2-back-refractory/.  The part numbers for these have changed from what was originally published in my manual.
> 
> Here’s a pic of my 31 year old BIS (can’t find the rotate tool):
> 
> Happy heating and Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 251658


We have an old BIS zero clearance. We installed it when we built in 1987. I am wondering about the safety of the unit now that it is almost 34 years old. We have used it regularly every winter. Can anyone suggest how to determine it's safety 'in addition' to having a WETT certified inspector come? (Note: I'm trying my best to find an inspector who is not associated with a retailer so the inspection is not biased or partisan). Any input would be appreciated around the overall safety of older units. Thanks.
Stephen


----------

